# Konad Nail Art Anyone?



## CellyCell

I was looking at nail blogs and noticed how Scrangie posted one with using Konad. Now she has me wanting the konad!

Doesn't that name sound like a tampon? "Konaaaaad. For light and heavy flows."


Anyways, here is a creepy demo from the company YouTube - Konad Nail Art Demo Video. (check out the voice over) &amp; The site's gallery.

A review/tutorial on the product and below are instrustions if you wanna skip watching the video.






I found these images here: MYB

from mysticjewels










It's like Color-On but for the nails and it doesn't leave it completely caca and ugly.


----------



## pinksugar

I still don't get how it works.

haha @ the tampon comment - I kind of imagine the ad like this:

konads. For your peace of mind

LOL.

The nails look gorgeous!


----------



## CellyCell

It's basically like a regular stamp.

You put paint on the design plate, place the stamp on the design and it will transfer it to your nails.

Konads. Keeps things fresh.

Haha.


----------



## bCreative

That looks so great!! I wanna try it out now!


----------



## Bec688

Wow that is really awesome. I'll have a look out at beauty expo this year, it'd save a heck of a lot of time.


----------



## prettylynn

I really like this. I just started doing my nails and cant do anything other than a simple flower, and only on my toes. They have so much to choose from, and not too expensive either. I wanna try it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lucy

that looks so cool!


----------



## x33cupcake

OMG, now you've made me want this!!

how you know how much this is?


----------



## magosienne

it's great !! it looks easy too !


----------



## x33cupcake

i've ordered this on ebay.. i hope i win it!


----------



## Gabriella20

yep i have one!


----------



## amber_nation

Very cool, I've seen some other products out there that similiar. This looks so much easier than those stickers, But having to use different polishes is a down side, would be nice if it would work with any.


----------



## Bec688

I just bought a small konad nail kit, a few plates and a polish and this is soooo easy and soooo fun!


----------



## fawp

You know...I just saw this on the internet last night and I was thinking about ordering it!


----------



## x33cupcake

mine is supposed to arrive in a fewdays! yay!!


----------



## CellyCell

Let us know how you like it.

I'm thinking of buying a few plates and the small kit.

someone mentioned about not using different polishes, but you can! I've seen many konad swatches and folks using cheap to expensive nailpolish.


----------



## Bec688

^^ What's funny?

I couldn't get a very good pic, but here are a few ones I was fiddling around with this afternoon.






Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let us know how you like it.
I'm thinking of buying a few plates and the small kit.

someone mentioned about not using different polishes, but you can! I've seen many konad swatches and folks using cheap to expensive nailpolish.

I just used it with some OPI polishes and it worked fine though it shows up a little lighter than the konad polish does, probably because the konad polish is quite thick.


----------



## pinksugar

those are totally hot bec!


----------



## bCreative

Bec those look fantastic!! You just made me want one even more.


----------



## fawp

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^^ What's funny?
I couldn't get a very good pic, but here are a few ones I was fiddling around with this afternoon.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...konadnails.jpg

I just used it with some OPI polishes and it worked fine though it shows up a little lighter than the konad polish does, probably because the konad polish is quite thick.

OMG, they look awesome!


----------



## GlossyAbby

wow those look great!


----------



## CellyCell

You make me want them more, Beccers.


----------



## Bec688

Oh go on Cellers, go on


----------



## KatJ

They look surprisingly good!


----------



## Bec688

I thought the same Kat, I wasn't entirely convinced that it would work that well, I thought it was another gimmick, but surprisingly it's not that hard and it looks pretty good in the end.

I'm not big on over the top nail art, so with this, if you want something simple, it's the way to go.


----------



## Ashley

Great work, Bec! What are the two polish names? I really like those pinks!


----------



## x33cupcake

i received these yesterday and i am in love! at first, it was hard to do, but once you get the hang of it, it becomes so fun and easy! i love thisss!


----------



## Bec688

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great work, Bec! What are the two polish names? I really like those pinks! Thanks




The light pink polish is OPI Got a date to-knight! and the dark pink one is OPI don't know...beets me!


----------



## nibjet

I just purchased a stamp/scraper and a french manicure plate, I can't wait until they get here!



I'd have gotten a kit, but I know I won't use half the designs, and I work next to a nail tech so surely we have polish that will work with the thing!


----------



## Adrienne

I would love to buy them but i'm always too lazy to fix my nails which are constantly breaking for one reason or another.


----------



## Karren

wow!! Those are really pretty, Celly!


----------



## bynare

It looks fun~


----------



## RHYTHM261

That is so cool. I should get some.


----------



## Darla

ok let me ask maybe a dumb question then. Do you attach these like regular glue on nails?


----------



## Bec688

Darla, no it's just like a stamp, you imprint the image onto the nail with a stamper, then apply a top coat.

You basically paint the polish onto the plate (each plate has a few designs on them), scrape off any excess polish, press the stamp onto the design you have chosen, then press it onto the nail. Add a top coat, and voila, nail art!


----------



## emily_3383

Anyone else try this. I got this promo kit but Im having a hard time picking up the image with the stamper. I read I should buff the rubber a little and it sort of worked. I just ordered a new stamper/scraper since the one u have is a mini and 2 plates. As for the polishes I have four Romantique China Glaze from the Romantique collection which I heard works great. Im excited!


----------



## laceysmiles84

I* really* want the Konad! I seen this when I was in BC, as a guy was selling this in the mall. I was SO tempted to buy it then, but he was really super pushy. When someone is like super pushy to sell something, I'm automatically turned off by that. I might order some online when I get some extra funds.


----------



## internetchick

I wanna try these too. I thought you had to use special polishes for the stamper to work.


----------



## emily_3383

I read on MUA that most chrome nailpolishes work and also WnW Black and White Creme polishes work really well. I think Chrome polishes are thicker anyway so thats why.


----------



## internetchick

Wow, those look gorgeous!! I have an Amazon Prime account. Maybe I should see if they have the Konad stuff for cheap.


----------



## flipshawtii

You can also try Essence Nail Stampy Set. It's at Ulta for around $4.

A few designs which mostly contain floral images.

I really want to try Konad too. I'm just to lazy to do my own.


----------



## emily_3383

I was struggling for a couple of days with the Konad white polish they sent me so fast forward to like a month and I decided to use my CG polishes and it worked like a charm! I decided to get a double sided stamper which has 1 end bigger than the other so you can use on large and small designs! Its so easy but I'm trying not to get carried away and buy a ton of plates. lol


----------



## pumpkincat210

dredging up an old thread here, but i recently found out about konad so i ordered some plates.  They are a little tricky at first and time consuming.  Here are a couple of the better designs I've done:


----------



## Annelle

I love that second look, pumpkincat!


----------



## Diava

I absolutely love konading, its such a fun way to make a manicure a bit more exciting




 

heres a couple of KOTDs i've put up on my blog

















if youd like to see more the pics are clickable



hope u like





Diava

X


----------



## dropoffradar

Im thinking about getting a kit as well....maybe for christmas!


----------



## CallmeMrsAL

I totally seen some tutorials for this on youtube and immediately wanted to try it out. I currently have it listed in my Christmas List file which my husband uses for reference, so...I may or may not be trying this


----------



## GabiC

I have a bunch of konad plates, polishes, and stampers. I absolutely love them! From my experience, you must use the konad polish as it is thick and doesn't run. Other brands my work, but I find that they either run or are very translucent.


----------



## SuggarPlumm

http://www.nailart4less.com/product_info.php?cPath=43&amp;products_id=249

I've been looking into the Konad products for a while to see if it's worth buying. So far it seems pretty legit. this website has a build your own kit option &amp; even after adding all the extra stuff I want it seems to be the cheapest that I've seen around. I recommend watching a few Youtube tutorials about it so you'll know exactly what you need.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheMmmGirl

I have a few konad plates but I want more!!


----------



## sana

yayyyy i just got my first Konad nail art stamp and its great .. i am sooo loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am soo happy and satisfied with Bornprettystoredotcom 

Nail art was never so Easy and Fun Before Konad Stamping By Born PrettyStore To tell you the truth , i am not much into nail art before . It was even hard for me to apply the nail polish properly sometimes ( i am not joking Seriously ) so you can very well understand my creative skills when it comes to nail art. But i took this Konad stamping experience as a dare to myself and IT WAS SOOO MUCH FUN. Although konad stamping is a great fun but It wasn't so easy in the beginning . Timing is very important. You need to work quickly and transfer the design into stamp and then to your nails before letting the nail polish dry .. But you can learn it after few tries. Second is you need to find the nail polish suitable for konad stamping. There are special nail polishes for it but i don't have any so i use the old nail polishes which are quite thick in consistency. Another important point is to keep a nail polish remover with you . You need to clean the design plate and stamp after every use if you are trying different colors and in the end its better to wash the design plate with running water to remove the remaining s of nail polish remover. Overall , i just love my BornPrettyStore Konad Stamping Kit.

Below are few pics of my attempts . hope you like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xoxo 

  *

*


----------

